# FET cycle Medicated vs Natural????



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

After a failed ICSI    I am looking into a FET.  
We have an appointment in December I am trying to decide if I will pursue a medicated or a natural transfer.  

Can anyone advise what they think is the best way to go?  
Does any know if NHS will give us the option?  

Any advice or tips? 

Thank you all and I wish everyone lots of babydust to everyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

We are pregnant after a natural FET. I know statistically there is no difference in success rates but our clinic did advise a medicated cycle if your periods are irregular. DP was just so pleased to do everything without the drugs and also had reflexology which she feels really helped.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I think my clinic only offer medicated FETs as they have had better success with them, to be honest unless your cycles are irregular I'm not sure it makes that much difference.


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you both very much, I really appreciate your replies.  That really helps me.  

You both give me so much hope.  Thank you.   

Good luck with your first scan moo2275


----------



## The Gooders (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi there,

I am getting ready for FET in Jan 2010 and didn't realise about medicated or natural - my doc said at the time of my ICSI that if this didn't work next time is easier and based around natural cycle.  I'm surprised to hear so many have medicatedFET.  I am nervous cos we have 3 frosties so should we take the chance and try two - tough call eh?
I'm still in the post 2ww 'blame myself' stage - think the worse time of tx.  

Anyway, good luck with your own story any advice would be greatly app.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry about your BFN  
I post on the Oxfordshire thread and there have been loads of BFPs in the last few weeks from both fresh and frozen cycles and all the ladies who put 2 back are having twins!!! We thought about it a lot on this last FET but decided that having twins would have a great effect on our lives both financially and emotionally. I don't think we would have felt that way though if we didn't have DS already. We had 4 frosties and one of the doctors once said to us that having 2 double embie cycles or 4 single embie cycles made no difference to the chances of getting pregnant, it just increased the chances of getting twins. At first that confused me but it does make sense when you think about it . Making the decision of 1 or 2 is really hard and I think you just have to think about what is right for you. With regards to having the natural cycle rather than medicated, I know DP was so much happier not to fill her body with drugs and it obviously did the trick  
Good luck and don't be too hard on yourself


----------

